#ubuntu-cy 2011-01-12
<demas> hey guys there!!!is there anyone besides bots in this channel?
<demas> I guess not hmm
<demas> ???
<demas> so I just better leave then
<demas> goodnight then!!!
#ubuntu-cy 2013-01-11
<tziambazis> ?
#ubuntu-cy 2019-01-09
<Ntemis> wow
<Ntemis> Ubuntu 11.10
<Ntemis> ??
<theodotos[m]> No it's15.04 :)
<Ntemis> giati re file toso palio version?
<theodotos[m]> Επειδή εκαήκαμε. Ζητούνται εθελοντές
<Ntemis> ethelontes gia ti ?
<theodotos[m]> Για την σελίδα του ubuntu-cy, το forum κτλ...
<Ntemis> i see
<Ntemis> enothou me gr kai teliose 
<theodotos[m]> Έχω μια κρυφή ελπίδα ότι κάποιος εννα βρεθεί να ασχοληθεί :)
<Ntemis> tha varithis na perimeneis
<theodotos[m]> Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι έχουν διερυνθεί τα ενδιαφέροντα του κόσμου γι'αυτό δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για το Ubuntu. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το Linux, Free Software,Open Source κτλ θα βρεις αρκετό κόσμο στο riot/matrix:
<theodotos[m]> https://riot.im/app/#/room/#ellakcy:matrix.org
<theodotos[m]> Επίσης στο mailing list του ubuntu-cy υπάρχει αρκετός κόσμος:
<theodotos[m]> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-cy
<theodotos[m]> Πάντος αν θέλεις κάποια βοήθεια/ενημέρωση μπορείς να πεις...
<theodotos[m]> να μου πεις*
<Ntemis> oxi re file eimai ok exei xronia pou exo linux
<Ntemis> pou ton kairo pou to red hat htan free
<Ntemis> thanks though
